# To Spartite or not to Spartite - that is the question?



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

The mast partners on by boat have 22 teak (of all things) wedges. They seem to support the mast admirably but they creak in a seaway. I am thinking of replacing the wedges with Spartite. I had Spartite in my last boat and was quite pleased with it, but if I can avoid the expense and hassle that would be a good thing.

Ideas? Spartite - does it have other advantages than being quieter? Lubricate the wedges somehow? Live with creaking? I want something that will work well on a heavy displacement cruising boat starting out on a 30 000+ mile trip - I keep thinking of going around the Cape of Good Hope when the weather window is not as good as it appeared so it has to be reliable.


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

I think you have answered your own question! Open the cruising kitty, sleep like one at night/day - heck they sleep for hours.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ill be doing mine soon...went to quit some expense to prepare my partners for its application...by-by wedges..

Whats not to like...future stick sets will be spot on centered from the get go...Just make sure your partners have a little taper to them.and apply a very thin coat of Vaseline to them but not the mast...best invention since self tailing winches.


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*Spartight*

Those of us that don't use it can't possibly tell you whether or not to use it. I don't and am perfectly happy and see no need to change. I made my deck seal from a piece of neoprene rubber that I got from a dive shop and it has never leaked. Also I believe the wedges are there just to keep the mast in the correct place until the stays are attached and tensioned. I think you can remove them.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a spartite seal that doesn't really seal all that well, but it is a really nice mast locator and I'm not worried about losing any wedges from the boat working some in a seaway. I've had the mast out and was able to re-use the spartite "spacer" again.. but I've always had to add a boot seal as well.

On another boat we did a similar job with an industrial 2-part rubber compound called "DevCon".. if you can find it, as a non marine product it may be cheaper.

ITW Devcon | Fix/Repair/Rebuild Flexane® 80 Liquid


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

DwayneSpeer said:


> . Also I believe the wedges are there just to keep the mast in the correct place until the stays are attached and tensioned. I think you can remove them.


I tend to agree with you on that even though if I was going around cape horn I would probably go with the epoxy. I've used a whole tube of the best GE caulking that I could find reasoning that when it hardens it should provide extra support even though I doubt the real need for that support once the shrouds gets tensioned. Even with that caulking in there and a mast boot I recently had some leakage with this recent rain on the east coast.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

DwayneSpeer said:


> ....Also I believe the wedges are there just to keep the mast in the correct place until the stays are attached and tensioned. I think you can remove them.


I'm going to respectfully disagree with that one, Dwayne. Any keel stepped mast that has prebend induced is going to want to be pushing forward pretty hard and is held centered in the partners by the wedges (or some other solid filler). Removing the wedges without some other form of spacer there the mast will bow forward to the front of the partners and open up the gap at the back.. Also sailing forces and loads will push the mast from one side edge of the partners to the other laterally when beating... it's a recipe for wear and abrasion on both parts.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Fasters spot on in regards to not removing the wedges...

Also spartite themselves recommends still using a boot...its a mast wedge system not a sealing system...The reason for not putting vaseline on the mast itself before pouring in your spartite is so it will stick and say in place on your mast...that way when you reset it it is exactly where it was before...hence the need to be very precise with getting your mast in coulum before you spartite it.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Spartite is not a seal. In my previous use I put a bead of sealant around the mast at the top of the Spartite and put tape over the Spartite/mast partner join. I then put a Sunbrella wrap around the hole thing for sun protection and cosmetics.


----------



## Parclan (Jul 25, 2007)

We caulked the wedges in place and have a pretty heavy rubber gasket around the mast. Then from the underside, I filled the gaps with the expanding foam insulation stuff in a can. Solid, dry, quiet.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

One of the very first projects we did was to Spartight the mast partner, and I'm still very pleased with the results. We installed it to another boat I help maintain, and the stick has been in and out 4 times in the last 6 years it's still as good as new.

You'll still need a mast boot, and you'll still get water in through the mast sheaves, but you can kiss the mast wedges goodbye forever!

Highly recommended it.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

*Rust stains?*

Though some here say Spartite is not a seal, I sealed the perimeter (where the Spartite contacts the partners on the top edge.) with silicon as instructed, and it has remained bone dry below for years. However, the silicon seal has now split and I'm getting some water below at the partners. I can re-seal it of course, but what concerns me is the rust colored stains the water has brought with it. The mast is aluminum, and most of the water would be fresh. Tried to post a picture, but can't for some reason. What could be making the stains?

BTW, I use a canvas boot to protect the Spartite from UV.

Having rigged and tuned my boat several times, I disagree with post #4. Setting the wedges (or Spartite which replaces wedges) is the first thing I do. They should remain in place as they perform a function the other rigging components cannot.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

I just painted the Spartite as per some instruction I got on line.this was done to give it UV protection. 

My mast is out right now because I'm having new standing riging installed and the Spartite collar came out nicely when they removed the mast.

Been real happy with the installation especially the no creaking.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

We've had it last 2 boats. Please be advised that the only capes we ever round are labeled Cod, Ann, and Elizabeth.

It seems to work fine to center the mast in the partners. It doesn't fall out in a seaway, as wedges sometimes do. We agree with other posters, it helps but doesn't solve the water tight issue without help. We believe it distributes the load on partners better than wedges, but can offer no proof of this but seems to pass the common sense test.

The 52 we owned previously had heavy hood furl mast. On that one, we had trouble occasionally in the stepping process, where the donut material would slip downwards on the mast on removal before breaking free of the partners. It would with some effort go back into place when we put the mast back.

I'm not having the problem with the much easier to step mast (lighter) on our smaller current boat.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

The first thing I do on every keel stepped boat is get the mast in the right place, then spartite it. Wedges do not give the same level of security for placement as it does, and having them pop free while out sailing is a miserable experience. 

I wouldn't consider it a cure for water intrusion by itself, but it goes a long way towards solving the problem. I typically add a mast boot on top of it, or flashing tape depending on the boat. On the race boats we just leave it exposed and figure a little water is worth the access.


----------



## Deric (Feb 3, 2008)

I have Spartite on both masts of my cat ketch. It works great. Every year I unstep the masts for winter storage and then step them both in the spring. After four years, the Spartite sets the mast perfectly -this is critical because these carbon fiber masts are secured with stainless steel rods at the keel column and the alignment is important.

A rubber seal made from tire tube and a sunbrella boot protect the wedge from UV while keeping the boat dry below.

Very happy with the product.

Happy sailing,
Great Ketch


----------

